# Ideas for trimming in unfinished ledge stone edge!



## Descending sparky (May 23, 2013)

I am getting everything all ready to finish the hearth pad and ledge stone on the wall this weekend for my upcoming stove installation! So I was initially going to use some type of trim( chair rail) or other form of wood, also considered that steel tile edging however is not large enough to accommodate the stone. Then I just figured I would get some 6" travertine to match the stone! I cannot find anything to match the stone and 6" peices all The way down the 40" space may look odd! The wood is a last resort, so I was going to go to the stone place( about an hour drive) and see of I can find something that is one peice that will cover the edge up in one length!  If anyone else has encounter this problem or has a crafty idea as to what to conceal the edge with that would be awesome to hear your input!


----------



## Ehouse (May 24, 2013)

Copper goes well with stone.  You can buy flashing by the foot in some old style hardware stores.


----------



## BuckthornBonnie (May 24, 2013)

We trimmed ours out with reclaimed wood from an existing house on the property.  The copper flashing is an option for sure.  Depending on your style, you could use other metal flashing that has different levels of patina. 

How thick is your ledge stone?  We looked at a slate-style similar to yours but ended up with El Dorado stone.  The thickest pieces were a massive 3.5in thick (despite the packaging saying it was much less than that).  Depending on thickness, you could rip pieces of larger tile down to size.  Accurate cuts would be a must, though.  Either way, post a pic of what you end up with...it looks great so far!!


----------



## Descending sparky (May 25, 2013)

Yes I was thinking a nice accent stone! The stone varies from like 3/8" to 5/8" so I was just going to get some about half and run it down the side of the unfinished ledge to meet the edge of the hearth pad


----------



## ScotO (May 28, 2013)

Why not cut the edges off of your stone scraps from the hearth pad (the natural, chipped edges), and use a masonry adhesive to anchor them under the ledge?  That's what I'd be doing, without a doubt!  That stone pad is too nice to do anything else, go the extra mile and do that same stone under the ledge.....


----------



## Descending sparky (May 29, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Why not cut the edges off of your stone scraps from the hearth pad (the natural, chipped edges), and use a masonry adhesive to anchor them under the ledge?  That's what I'd be doing, without a doubt!  That stone pad is too nice to do anything else, go the extra mile and do that same stone under the ledge.....


That's a good idea Scotty! I was more looking for ideas for the cut edge of the ledge stone that is going to be out up the wAll! The frame under the stone is going to be covered with the same ledge stone that I am using on the wall! Just going to install the flooring first! Will post some pictures once I get it " grouted" and the. Start the ledge stone


----------



## madison (May 29, 2013)

Save some $, do nothing?

Pictures of similar hearth build in signature.


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2013)

It would look good with the same stone veneer or with some matte black laminate applied. Or simpler yet, paint it matte black.


----------



## raybonz (May 29, 2013)

I trimmed with red oak and like the look of the oak against the porcelain tile. Everyone has their own taste so do what suits your taste.

Ray


----------

